# [solved] make && make modules_install

## guije

Moin,

nach dem ich mein System aktuallisiert habe und etwas am Kernel verandert habe kann ich kein .

make && make modules_install mehr ausfuhren.

#emerge --sync

#emerge --update --ask world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

hierbei ist mir aufgefallen, dass gentoo-sources unmerged wurde.

```
 # make && make modules_install

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

```

was habe ich da wohl wieder gemacht....

----------

## Gladdle

Was zeigt die Ausgabe von "eselect kernel list"?

----------

## guije

```
# eselect kernel list                                                                                                       

Available kernel symlink targets:                                                                                                           

  [1]   linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 *                                                                                                            

  [2]   linux-3.0.6-gentoo  
```

----------

## Max Steel

Da haben wir es doch:

emerge --depclean hat gesehen das eine neuere Version von gentoo-sources installiert wurde, in der world-file steht nur global gentoo-sources drin (ohne Versionsangabe) und kein installiertes ebuild fordert diese gentoo-sources Version als DEPEND an. Ergebnis: alte Version löschen, neue beibehalten.

Am einfachsten dürfte sein die neueste Config in den neuen gento-sources Ordner zu kopieren und dann den Kernel upzudaten.

----------

## guije

bitte mal mir die Schritte etwas genauer erklaeren, bin noch nicht so fest in Gentoo.

----------

## Max Steel

naja erstmal die neue Version aktivieren.

eselect kernel set linux-3.0.6-gentoo

Danach solltest du die Config zur neuen übertragen:

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/.config /usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo

Jetzt die Config prüfen lassen:

cd /usr/src/linux-3.0<TAB>

make oldconfig

nochmal per Hand prüfen:

make menuconfig

und bauen:

make j3 && make install modules_install && module-rebuild rebuild

(module-rebuild ist ein nachinstallierbares Tool welches eine kleine DB anlegt welche -modules Pakete installiert wurden (dadrin stehen dann z.B.: nvidia-drivers, virtualbox-modules und son kram).

----------

## guije

Wieso make j3 ?

----------

## Max Steel

da fehlt ein Strich, sorry

make -j3 (ist gleichbedeutend mit --jobs=3)

Dann wird dein Prozessor besser ausgelastet (mehrere compile-befehle werden gleichzeitig abgearbeitet)

Vorallem weil dein Prozessor nicht solange auf den vergleichsweiße langsamen RAM oder auf die katastrophal langsame Festplatte warten muss wird dann im Endeffekt der ganze Prozess beschleunigt.

----------

